# Sony Stereo Initializing problems



## CJC25 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hello everyone I have an older Sony Stereo Model MHC-C33. It was working fine until I loaded a CD I had burnt from my computer into tray three. Ever since I did this the CD section of the stereo is no longer usable and "Initializing" keeps scrolling across the display screen. The CD was loaded correctly so I don't understand what happened. Please help.


----------

